# Need help with Haltech setup on a Vr6TT



## Sundberg (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi!
I´m from Sweden and i´m new on this forum.
I would like some help with the haltech e6x trigger setup
for my friends Vr6tt.
We have got the car running on steady idle and locked ignition
timing at 10 degrees.
But now the problem!
With ignition timing locked at 10 degrees btdc and stedy 1000rpm
its fine but when you take the engine to 1500rpm and still locked
ignition timing in the haltech the "real" igniton timing has drift
away to 15 degrees, and at 2000rpm to 20 degrees and that´s
not so good..
I´m not shure of the trigger angle and the tooth offset settings
for the Vr6 standard 60-2 motronic trigger sensor, so if someone here
would be kind enough to help us with this it would be real nice.
And a startup map for a Vr6 turbo with Haltech E6X would
be relly nice so that we have something to compare our setup with!
If someone have this map would you please email me a copy!?
Heres a picture of the engine/car this is about and a link
to my friends home page (only in swedish but nice pictures.)
http://redliners.se/vr6/projek...4.JPG
http://www.stahlherz.com


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

A vr6TT meaning, vr6 twin turbo?


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

well i would assume so ecspecially with the linked pictures he posted


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

What settings are you using now? 
on trigger settings page- i've had this problem before as well just can't remember how we ended up correcting it. I run a haltech s3 crank sensor on mine now because i got sick od ******* with the 60-2.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*

It is a 2,8l Vr6 engine with two garret gt17 turbos,
shortrunner intake, 475cc injectors, front mounted intercooler
and a haltech E6x engine management system with distributor
ignition(Standard for Euro Vr6 AAA until late -94).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Now we are using this settings just to get it running:
Trigger angle: 70 degrees
Trigger type: motronic
Number of teeth: 120
Tooth offset: 4
Internal reluctor trigger at both home and trigger settings
Rising edge at both settings.
Reluctor gain: 4
Motronic filter: 1


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sent you an IM. Hope that helps.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_well i would assume so ecspecially with the linked pictures he posted

Ok smart ass.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

wasnt being a smart ass i was serious. sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Need help with Haltech setup on a Vr6TT (Sundberg)*

Anyone that have any idea why the ignition is drifting away?
Or maybe some one have a haltech e6x map for a Vr6 engine...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_wasnt being a smart ass i was serious. sorry

I guess I just didn't see those two links down at the bottom of his thread. 
Trust me, I would have looked at them if I saw them...What's the point of a twin turbo VR6? I mean, I'm not much of an expert on this stuff but with only one head does it make sense to have a Twin Turbo VR6?
Or is it mostly for show?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

so did you figure anything out about the ignition? 
i had this EXACT same problem- and its frustrating as hell
the car runs **** around idle then rpms go up and the timing is gone- and it all breaks up...
like i said i ended up getting frustrated and switching to the S3 sensor- but- i do tinker with haltechs + vw's a lot- so if you figure out the way to make this work please let me know!


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

im with nater on this one. i dont really see the need for TT when single turbo's can do the samething with alot less problesm i'd assume


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_im with nater on this one. i dont really see the need for TT when single turbo's can do the samething with alot less problesm i'd assume

Guys, his question wasn't, "Hey guys, is all this work I put into my car a waste, or should I keep it?"... he was curious about his Haltech setup!
Sorry man, I used the E6K, much older system. That is cool you can use the stock 60-2 crank wheel though. Your setup looks sick!
Ryan


_Modified by SoFarKingFast at 1:01 AM 10-21-2005_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

what settings did you use for the 60-1 on your e6k?


----------



## kjetilo123 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

One of the sickest/good looking engine department i have ever seen!







Ceep up the good work guys,this will be awesome when finished.Hope i will see you in gatherings next seeson,not that far from Norway to Sweden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To the guys who do not understand why you uses twin turbo,i guess they do not realise how much earlier you get the boost and torque.I got a friend with a simmilar kit and he got boost from 1700 rpm.I do not think you with singelturbos can say the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

It´s not really a need for two turbos but it´s much nicer to look
at







No really, we have built a couple of Vr6 turbos with both 
single turbo and twinturbo and on the single we used a garret
T03/t04e hybrid and on the twin turbo two Garret T25.
The spool up time and the respons of the engine are much faster on the twinturbo.
But there are more problems with twinturbo like finding the a place
to put two turbos, water and oil to and from the turbos, piping to IC and exhaust......
But we have never used a Haltech just Perfect Power and the original Motronic injection Re-programed for larger injectors and so.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_
Guys, his question wasn't, "Hey guys, is all this work I put into my car a waste, or should I keep it?"... he was curious about his Haltech setup!
_Modified by SoFarKingFast at 1:01 AM 10-21-2005_

Hey Ryan,
I was only wondering myself...if I created a new thread with that question I'm sure a smart-ass would come out and ream me a new one for just asking.
Again, I was only curious.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is´nt there anyone that runs a haltech on a Vr6 engine and knows
what settings to use for the stock 60-2 trigger.
And does anyone know what signal haltech uses on the ignition
outputs, positive(+12V) or negative (ground).
We are using the standard coil with the built in igniton module.
The problem now are that the module is getting really hot.
I start to suspect that haltech is using a positive pulse to trigger
the ignition module and Bosch motronic is using a negative pulse
which would explain most of our problems with the drifting timing and
all.








Anyone know this for sure??


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

ignition output is definantly a positive pulse. 
I've tested haltech ignition outputs by taking a very small LED, and grounding it, and then cranking, the LED lights when the ign output fires... This would also explain a lot of problems i had on an early setup trying to use bosch moduals (same thing your doing) with a 60-2 wheel on a haltech. 
doh. lol 
that car kept frying them too! and like i said had the same drifting timing. 
You can check this if you would like the same way I said with a small LED. 
damnit! i wish i had known the bosch moduals were ground trigger a hundred years ago. fakk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Thanks for the info!
It was as i suspected.
Saturday´s testdriving resulted in a broken Map-sensor (broken from new), A F**ked up lambda sensor and a toasted ignition coil.
The ignition coil be replaced by a Volvo Ignition module and coil 
and we´ll hope that it works better with a +12V triggered module.
Hope i´m right now, but is´nt the signal from a hall sensor positive??


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

yes it is. 
That was great info i've been fiddling with those damn bosch ignitors for ages on them. Thought it was my wiring since there are like 5 different wiring diagrams for them... 
In the future i'll probably just pay the $75 and buy a haltech ignitor i guess. 
Or spring for an M&W CDI... I'm running an AEM CDI box on mine and it works great with the haltech. 
so, FWIW. lol


----------



## Sundberg (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

We have come across an ignition module that is located in one
of sweden´s most common cars the Volvo 740 with a carburator engine from the mid 80:s, its hallsensor triggered and comes with a lose piece of cable that is just for the ignitionsystem.
And if it´s like I think it is, the hallsensor is giving of a positive pulse to trigger the module, and thats´just what i´ve been looking for..








Now its just to go out to look for a volvo 740 on the nearest junkyard,
but it´s cold outside its has snowed a couple of decimeters..


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Sundberg)*

I remember about 5 years ago, we put two e6k's on two turbo vr's at the same time. Both had radically different settings, and I remember that specifically the trigger setting were different. I will never buy haltech again.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

ya or maybe your two VRt's werent' so identical


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Sundberg)*

Now we have a couple of different modules to test with and see what
module that works best








But we are still looking for a vr6t-map for haltech so we that we
have something to compare our setting and map to.
Anyone got one!?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry man- 4cyl guy here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Now we have got it running with the new ignition module
and that worked fine with settings for a intelligent module.
But the igniton timing was about 40 degrees when the locktiming
is set to 10 degrees.
And now the timing is drifting the other way so we have got
0 degrees at 1500rpm.
Is´nt this fun!








Anyone got an idea!?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

just buy the haltech ignitor already lol or a cdi box


----------

